# Maybe Mom wont look ....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

at the clock... The crew is in the kitchen every night at 5pm sharp waiting for there dinner... Well today I found them like this at 4:30.......









Then I told them it was to early and this is the look I got.....


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

love the pictures, you sure have a great looking crew. last picure, "come on mom, its only a half hour early" Denise


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe your clock was slow


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh, they look so pitiful! very cute though!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG, they are Gorgeous! I turned the computer around and told my husband "this is what I want to come home to" Bailey chooses this exact moment to try and chew on our wedding signature plate, so in the next breath I had to say "NO Bay" ... husband is not convinced 4 is the way to go from this exchange! haha


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!! MOMMA..... HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! Great pics Mary!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

That is a riot! You'd think they all had watches! (that ran a little fast...)


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that is too cute! Love the pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is too funny. I can hear the concerted "SIGH" when you broke the news to them about the time. :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah... the 2 chow hounds dropped there heads right to the floor....... Like your kidding me right??????


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! Hungry pups!! Those are awesome pics!!! poor starving pups....LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby's there hungry, only half an hour early. Come on Mom
Very cute pictures



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww... how can you say no to that pathetic looking group?! Too funny!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

awwwwcome on mom where hungry!!!! Im impressed with your floor very clean Mine is filthy.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ha! I know that look! 
Very cute pictures!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

indysmum said:


> awwwwcome on mom where hungry!!!! Im impressed with your floor very clean Mine is filthy.


We have had rain and snow for the last couple weeks and believe me the floor was a mess and I got down on my hands and knees and scrubed it today...its not always that clean......:no::no::no:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That's probably one of my favorite Hootie shots. We don't see enough close ups of them! Maybe I'm just partial to the dark-redheads.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> That's probably one of my favorite Hootie shots. We don't see enough close ups of them! Maybe I'm just partial to the dark-redheads.


Angie ...Is that a hint to take more close ups??????


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love your rainbow! I have the same flooring as you do. It sure shows the dog hair. LOL But it's easy to clean. Your gang is gorgeous.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

norabrown said:


> I love your rainbow! I have the same flooring as you do. It sure shows the dog hair. LOL But it's easy to clean. Your gang is gorgeous.


I dont have much problem with the hair..as Abbie is the only one who really sheds..I found the tile cracks real easy.....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I surprised they haven't learned to get up and turn the hands of the clock forward.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't you just hear their conversation prior to this?? 

"Okay, let's all just go in there and make like it's dinner time."
"Maggie, no laughing or she won't buy it."
"If only we have thumbs so we could wind the clock forward. Darn."
"Ready, everyone?"
"Shhh, shhhh, smile! Here she comes!"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> Can't you just hear their conversation prior to this??
> 
> "Okay, let's all just go in there and make like it's dinner time."
> "Maggie, no laughing or she won't buy it."
> ...


Im sure that is about right.....lol......


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

my oh my...what a beautiful pack!!! They are all so adorable and compliment each other perfectly!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sure that their internal clocks were right on.... 

Your crew is priceless.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO, now that is just too funny


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Those made me laugh! What a great, great looking bunch. Oh, how I envy you!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, at least your crew waits patiently. Taya has taken to 1) pounding on her metal dish with her paw 2) knocking her metal dish all over the floor, 3) kicking all the area rugs up in piles, 4) barking 5) scratching her belly with her hind foot while standing 5) and going through the litany of every trick she knows. 
Sometimes she starts up to an hour early!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful! (and hungry...)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jcasks said:


> my oh my...what a beautiful pack!!! They are all so adorable and compliment each other perfectly!!!!


Thanks.... I didnt plan on having 4 but oh well wouldnt trade if for the world... as for the colors..Im a sucker for redheads and never really thought I would have lighter ones......


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

That was extremly funny!!!! Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just to funny and they look very polite waiting for dinner. So did you make them wait for 5 or give in to those sad faces.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> That is just to funny and they look very polite waiting for dinner. So did you make them wait for 5 or give in to those sad faces.


Made them wait till 5.... have to other wise they get up in the am and want there breakfast even earlier..... and Abbie is up at 4 am. But I make her stay in bed till 6


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you suppose they had their own little doggie board meeting before this little sit-in took place?..... 
Great shots, even if they do look rather pitiful. But, I'm sure that was part of the plan ......LOL!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. They must have played extra hard today and thought you might be persuaded. LOL


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Shame on you for not feeding them early or giving them a tiny snack b4 dinner...lol


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a great pic of them together Mary, were you cooking up something good for them


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pictures! Poor things must have been starving!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great picture, Mary!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think this is definitely something i would want to see at home in the future


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Made them wait till 5.... have to other wise they get up in the am and want there breakfast even earlier..... and Abbie is up at 4 am. But I make her stay in bed till 6


4:00 a.m. Wow! Up with the chickens, eh? LOL I just love your pictures! That second one made me giggle! Such sad faces...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh man...I thought getting this look from one sad sap dog was bad...I can't imagine having 4 of them looking at me like this every day!! Great pictures of your crew!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mary, I think thats the best group shot yet! They are absolutely gorgeous together and you can see each ones different personality. Love it.

Must be a testimony to Mom's good cooking, too, lol:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh, Dinner time...I get the "Gotta Go Outsides" at 3 PM...I can even change the clocks to try to fool Tailer, but He knows...3 PM...Gotta Go Play! Even if we've just been out minutes before.

4 of them behaving so nice fur Mommy...Love Both Pic's!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Great Pictures!!! I love your Crew!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG! That is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What great pics!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Mary, I think thats the best group shot yet! They are absolutely gorgeous together and you can see each ones different personality. Love it.
> 
> Must be a testimony to Mom's good cooking, too, lol:


Thanks MB..your right each one is so different when it comes to there personality.... Even more of a reason to love them to death...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Love them.....!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What great pictures - be glad my DH isn't there as he is a softey and would feed them.


----------

